# Death without a Will



## orion (24 May 2005)

Hi,
My father recently died without leaving a Will. Can anyone give me advice on a website that i can look up to read about whats involved in dealing with this. Any kind of advice welcome.
Thank you


----------



## ClubMan (25 May 2005)

Please accept my condolences.  has some useful information about this matter. If you have specific queries feel free to post them and somebody will most likely comment.


----------



## Marlen (16 Oct 2006)

hi my experience of this is that if a man  has a wife that has survived him she is entitled to 2/3 share of his assets and the remaining 1/3 is distributed between any off spring equally.....if one of those off spring was deceased and had children that share for that off spring would be distributed among the grandchildren.  hope this makes sense and sorry for your loss


----------



## dats_right (17 Oct 2006)

uu


----------



## lazing (28 May 2008)

There's a recently published Irish book that deals with all aspects of death, including wills, but also organ donation and other issues.  The book has a morbid title, but is full of useful information:
[broken link removed]


----------

